# AT&T Cable Giving Away Free DVD Players



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Big half page ad in todays Hartford Courant for AT&T's Digital Cable Service.

The Big Print on the top is "Get FREE Installation and a FREE DVD player when you order AT&T Digital Cable"

The show a picture of a DVD Player ($129 value) you can see a Dolby Digital and DTS logo on the front of the unit.

The fine print at the bottom reads "*Certain restrictions apply. Offer requires subscribtion to select Digital Value Packages. Call AT&T Broadband for complete details about qualifying Digital Value Packages and prices. Offer of free DVD plyaer available only to first time Digital Cable customers or former customers (disconnected for at least 60 days) whose accounts are in good standing. Your DVD player will not be shipped until you pay your first month bill, including and installation fee owed. Allowe 45 - 60 days for delivers. Longer delivers period may apply after inital supplied depleted. DVD players supplies and shipped by HSN. By taking advantage of this offer, you authorize AT&T Broadband to provide your name, address and the fact of your having signed up for an AT&T Digital Cable package to HSN for the sole purpase of shipping. **Installation offer available to new customers only for standard installation to one existing cable outlet. Franchise fees, taxes and other charges apply. Offer Expires October 11, 2002."

Its nice to see AT&T offer this deal to prior customers. I wish the DBS companies would have deals for former customers. Looks like your DVD player will be shipped to you by the Home Shopping Network (HSN)

I think the big catch here is not that you have to sign up for Digital cable, but you must choose one of their select digital packages.

Anyways thought I would pass this one along.


----------



## PeterB (Jul 25, 2002)

When D added our locals, i was just starting a move to a new house..we actually went without locals on most tvs, and rabbit ears and my expressvu system for network programming for about a month before they were offered. I did without internet for almost a month while i got my DSL installed, but could of had my cable modem moved in under 2 weeks.

All of this hassle just so i could say my new home was "Cable free from day one"

Was it worth it, you bet. Would a cheap chinese knock-off dvd player from HSN sway me back to them? Yeah right.


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

Right, Scott and with the exhorbitant rates AT&T charges, you will pay for that free DVD player your first month.

Sorry for the attitude, but I am "served" by AT&T where I live and they suck bigger than a shop vac.

They do have good broadband service, though. At least they did 2 years ago when I was using it. They kept raising the rates on broadband so I dumped it. Started at 32/month including modem and now they are up to $45 but they charge you more $$/month if you use your own modem! What a ripoff!!!!!


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

In this aspect I never said this was a good deal.  Just showing what the cable companies are doing to try keeping people from going to satellite.


----------



## MrAkai (Aug 10, 2002)

I got one of these in the mail. I guess I haven't been a subscriber in so long I've fallen off their books, it was addressed to "Current Resident"


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

I got one of these postcards in the mail today as well from the Andover, MA office addressed to current resident, but I wouldn't go back to AT&T if I was dying of a terminal illness and they were my only source of entertainment on earth.


----------

